#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Doing Things Legally >  >  Daughter kidnapped - need advice

## paranha

Hello.

I need some advice. are there any good services to track down my daughter?

Been kidnapped from a central european country to thailand.

Can anybody give any advice how to track her down in thailand?

Daughter is five years old.

----------


## BaitongBoy

"You for real?"...

----------


## pickel

Are you leaving out an important detail such as the child's mother legally took her to Thailand?

----------


## Nicethaiza

Kidnapped by her mum...if just you know where her mum stay..easy to find... :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

Probably not too far from her grandmother's place.

Careful of the sweatbox.

----------


## paranha

She's kidnapped for sure.

We do have shared custody. Daughter has been raped a few times by her. I tried to get help for my daughter but social services declined big time.

When I tried with all my might to get a child psychiatrist to my daughter, i got a mail that she took my daughter until the police investigation was finished.

I just get fishy answers around. so yes it's for real

----------


## paranha

Does anybody have any recommendations about assistance?

----------


## paranha

> Kidnapped by her mum...if just you know where her mum stay..easy to find...


Yep and probably injected with antipsychotics. spoke with my daughter today, long delay on phone and daughter answering in one letter syllables like a robot - completely dead voice

----------


## Pragmatic

^ May be jet lag and tiredness?

----------


## paranha

no.

my daughter is extremely smart and aware.  She had extreme problems answering. I asked a simple question and had to wait 6-7 sec before she was able to answer and one single syllable. That ain't my girl for sure. She was like dead.

----------


## Luigi

What exactly are you looking for Paranha?


(besides your daughter, before some smartypants says it.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  )

If you need to track her down in Thailand, contact some different PI (private investigator) services. Be clear and concise with the information you give.

----------


## Pragmatic

Why not contact the police? That's what they're there for. If she's entered Thailand she's on computer files.

----------


## paranha

> What exactly are you looking for Paranha?
> 
> 
> (besides your daughter, before some smartypants says it.  )
> 
> If you need to track her down in Thailand, contact some different PI (private investigator) services. Be clear and concise with the information you give.


Only want to get may daughter back home

Ok. will do. Do you have any recommendations?

----------


## nidhogg

I would have thought your embassy or consulate was the place to start.

----------


## paranha

Embassy involved already but doesn't dare to do much at this stage.

We lived in a third country. Story is wild to the point where i don't even dare to speak about it - very afraid of being accused as a liar or being demented. So bear with me

Have shared custody but somehow my ex managed to get a thai passport for the girl and thus cancelling the nationality she had. Without my acceptance nor awareness. So embassy recommends to get sole custody but it's a long process.

----------


## Chico

Contact a lawyer, give them the phone number you have, if it's on contract easy to trace, try contacting via email and  get the IP.

I would say if she has a Thai passport the thai Police won't give it much attention,try contacting UNICEF and such agencies in Thailand there are many such agencies.

----------


## Chico

Childline Thailand | Helping children 24/7

Child Protection and Development Program - Human Help Network Foundation Thailand | Human Help Network Foundation Thailand

Office Of Child Protection

contact these and others they will put you in contact with right people and will guide you along.

----------


## baldrick

PM fluke

----------


## Pragmatic

> PM fluke


 Wasn't Fluke the kidnapper? Or was it the mother?    :Confused:

----------


## paranha

thanks i'll check out the links

----------


## kingwilly

> Daughter has been raped a few times by her.


Alleged. Otherwise, I doubt she would have shared custody.

----------


## paranha

> Originally Posted by paranha
> 
> Daughter has been raped a few times by her.
> 
> 
> Alleged. Otherwise, I doubt she would have shared custody.


True. I put fourth a police report on her at that time but was neglected. Now the kid has spoken about it at the kindergarten. She ran when i tried to get a psychiatrist to my kid.

Been MIA for a week now.

----------


## kingwilly

......

----------


## paranha

the story is too wild. I don't want to be viewed as a liar or lunatic. we can go pm

----------


## Chico

Wouldn't be concerned about getting questioned just get on and do what needs to be done,and don't tell the wife what your doing.

----------


## paranha

> Wouldn't be concerned about getting questioned just get on and do what needs to be done,and don't tell the wife what your doing.



Understand.

----------


## Fluke

> Have shared custody but somehow my ex managed to get a thai passport for the girl and thus cancelling the nationality she had. Without my acceptance nor awareness. So embassy recommends to get sole custody but it's a long process.


   Are you certain that her other Nationality was cancelled ?
Thailand and Sweden (I assume thats the other Nationality) both allow Children to have dual Nationality

----------


## Fluke

> no.
> 
> my daughter is extremely smart and aware.  She had extreme problems answering. I asked a simple question and had to wait 6-7 sec before she was able to answer and one single syllable. That ain't my girl for sure. She was like dead.


   Maybe her Mother was there and prompting her what to say ?

----------


## Fluke

> Can anybody give any advice how to track her down in thailand?
> .


  Did She leave any devices behind (Computer/Telephone) with her Facebook password "remembered" by the computer ?
   If so, just log in and see what shes up to .
Or make an alias Facebook profile and send her a friend request

----------


## wasabi

> PM fluke


I also thought of our resident expert. Good lad he is.

----------


## DrB0b

> Does anybody have any recommendations about assistance?


As Luigi said, first hire a private investigator to find out where she is.

----------


## tunk

Good luck finding your daughter. Finding her shouldn't be that hard. But I don't know how you will ever get her out of Thailand.

----------


## sabang

Are you sending your ex any sort of financial support? If so, suspend it immediately. You'll soon find out what's important to them.

----------


## Pragmatic

> Thailand and Sweden (I assume thats the other Nationality) both allow Children to have dual Nationality


Only up til the age of 18. 


> *DUAL CITIZENSHIP:*  NOT RECOGNIZED. *Exceptions*:     Child born abroad to Thai parents, who obtains the citizenship of the foreign country of birth, may retain dual citizenship until reaching the age of majority (18). At this point, person must choose which citizenship to retain.  
>   A Thai woman who marries a foreign national and acquires her husband's citizenship    has technically lost her Thai citizenship. Should the marriage end in death    or divorce, the Thai national woman could regain her Thai citizenship. This    is an unofficial dual citizenship designed to protect female Thai nationals.

----------


## kingwilly

Once they are 18 they are not considered kids anymore. :rollereyes:

----------


## Pragmatic

> Once they are 18 they are not considered kids anymore. :rollereyes:


 No matter what their age they're still your kids.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## kingwilly

> No matter what their age they're still your kids.


And what the fuck does that have to do with their citizenship rights or lack there of ?

----------


## Pragmatic

> And what the fuck does that have to do with their citizenship rights or lack there of ?


Nothing.  :Smile:

----------


## PeeCoffee

> Hello.
> 
> I need some advice. are there any good services to track down my daughter?
> 
> Been kidnapped from a central european country to thailand.
> 
> Can anybody give any advice how to track her down in thailand?
> 
> Daughter is five years old.


Paranha, after almost four months have you been successful locating your child ?

If so have you been able to a facilitate a meeting to see your child and/or mediate a mutual child visitation or custody arrangement with the child's mother ?  :France:

----------

